
AI Is Here to Make Developers’ Jobs Easier - encorekt
https://www.7pace.com/blog/ai-software-development
======
HenryKissinger
(... and to replace most of them)

~~~
sorenn111
automation is coming for all jobs, most people forget that it comes for
developers first

~~~
inscionent
Automation is older than you give it credit for and has made many jobs
obsolete already.

------
verdverm
Nothing really specific to developers in the article, more a future of work /
AI speculation and predictions for tools / processes used in teams

------
aussiegreenie
COBOL is so easy, you will not need programmers.

